
Remove Camellia ciphersuites (2014) - niftich
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1037098
======
niftich
Some background:

In 2014, Mozilla disabled support for all TLS ciphersuites using the block
cipher Camellia [1] after this blog post [2]. That blog post that discussed on
HN at the time [3].

In light of the latest round of TLS attacks (SWEET32) [4], 3DES -- an old
block cipher occasionally kept in use for compatibility with very old systems
-- will likely be deprecated for good. This will leave mainstream browsers
with exactly one block cipher (AES), and exactly one stream cipher (ChaCha20).

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1036765](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1036765)

[2] [https://briansmith.org/browser-
ciphersuites-01](https://briansmith.org/browser-ciphersuites-01)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6348468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6348468)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12351739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12351739)

